# Peacock cichlids with africans



## CichlidMan321 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey i have a question. I have 9 african cichlids in my 46 gallon bowfront tank. I was wondering if it would be okay to add 2 peacock cichlids to the mix??????????


----------



## Mr.Swimmy (Jul 24, 2012)

What species do you have? And which peacocks were you thinking about?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Peacocks are from Lake Malawi in Africa.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=3


----------



## CichlidMan321 (Jul 30, 2012)

I am thinking something like the OB peacocks. And most of them are from lake malawi. im not to educated on the species.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

The answer depends on what you are currently housing in the tank. What are the 9 cichlids?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are the dimensions of your bowfront?


----------



## CichlidMan321 (Jul 30, 2012)

The cichlids i have in my tank are : 1 bumblebee cichlid
1 electric yellow cichlid
1Fuelleborni Cichlid, Orange Blossom cichlid
1 Moorii (Kaiser II) Cichlid 
1 Melanochromis auratus Cichlid
2 Blue Johanni Cichlid 
1 Metriaclima estherae


----------



## CichlidMan321 (Jul 30, 2012)

i dont know the demotions but here the link to the tank http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... d=11677476


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

19-1/4"L x 38-1/2"W x 52-1/4"H are the dimensions listed at the bottom of the page, i think the 52" height is with the stand. I would work on the stock you have now, with the tank size you are heading for a disaster when the fish start getting bigger. The only thing you have now that would be suitable for your tank is the yellow lab, everyone else will get too aggressive and you'll probably end up with one fish, my money would go on the bumble bee or auratus.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I agree with James, the fish that you currently have should end up being too aggressive for the size tank you have. You have two basic choices, leave things be and hope that things might workout, things that don't usually sometimes do. Of change the stocking now to something that should work out.


----------



## CichlidMan321 (Jul 30, 2012)

Okay. Thanks they are getting really big! im going to have to get rid of them. and probably start restocking the tank. but thanks for the help! if you want to see my tank here is a link to my youtube channel http://www.youtube.com/user/AquariumMan123?feature=mhee


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Do not add just two peacocks to that current stock list. I am not sure how long you have had the fish or how much bigger they are from the ones in the video but if they have already established themselves in your tank and you drop two new fish in like peacocks you are asking for trouble. You are probably going to have your hands full in the next 6 months anyways when the crabro and auratus start to mature. The johanni as well. Just too small a tank for those species.


----------

